# verschiedene Checkboxen wählen



## meGa (11. Sep 2006)

Servus Jungs,

ich habe verschiedene checkboxen so etwa:


```
<input type="checkbox" name="categories[]" value="4"></td>
<input type="checkbox" name="subcategories[]" value="7"></td>
```

das ist meine javafunktion jetzt wollte ich Fragen ob ich mit einem klick die verschiedenen checkboxe auswählen kann:

```
function select(form,field,type)
{
f=document.forms[form].elements[field];
if(document.forms[form].elements[field]) 
   {
   document.forms[form].elements[field].checked = type;  	
   for(i=0;i<f.length;i++) 
    	{
      f[i].checked = type;
   		}
   }
}
```


PS so rufe ich es auf

```
[url="javascript:select('categories','categories[]',true)"]Alle auswählen[/url]
```


----------



## The_S (11. Sep 2006)

Java != JavaScript

Bitte nächstes mal in einem richtigen JavaScript Forum oder gleich im "Verirrten"-Unterforum posten.


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Sep 2006)

Guck mal, ich habe hier ein paar Links zusammengetragen, die dich schneller zum Ziel führen.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=17227


----------

